# Mitsubishi Melsec F2-40MR-ES : Allgemeine Fragen



## darnok (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Habe eine Melsec F2 40M geschenkt bekommen. Leider kann ich dazu auf der Hompage von Mitsubishi keine Handbücher usw mehr finden.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Sps so alles kann, bzw, wo man noch Beschreibungen, Handbücher usw findet. In Sachen Sps bin ich blutiger Anfänger und würde gerne versuchen, mit so einer Sps mal ein paar Sachen auf die Reihe zu bringen. Wenn ich die Melsec richtig verstehe hat die das Netzteil schon drin. Bestitzt diese Sps auch analoge E/O? Fragen über Fragen.
Habe Medoc im Netz gefunden, kann aber leider damit noch nichts anfangen.
Für ein paar Tips wäre ich dankbar. Gruß Franz


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2007)

Alle möglichen Mitsubishi-Handücher (leider nur in Englisch) findest Du hier:

MITSUBISHI ELECTRIC Manuals

und ein gutes Forum (leider auch nur in Englisch) hier:

MrPLC.com

Gruß Kai


----------



## godi (17 Mai 2007)

Eine Melsec F2 40M?
Von denen habe ich im letzten Jahr 4 Stück ausgebaut!
Vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein Handbuch dazu. Aber maximal in Papierform. :???: 

Wenn ich was finde dann melde ich mich nochmal.

Aja Analog Ein-Ausgang gibts mit Zusatzbaugruppen.

godi


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2007)

Handbücher sind bei Mitsubishi verfügbar!
Als Suche bei Mitsubishi einfach nichts oder "F2" eingeben.
oder die Links oben anschauen.

Das allerschwierigste dürfte allerdings der benötigte Programmieradapter sein,
die sind nämlich ziemlich rar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## darnok (18 Mai 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Handbücher sind bei Mitsubishi verfügbar!
> Als Suche bei Mitsubishi einfach nichts oder "F2" eingeben.
> oder die Links oben anschauen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tips und Links!
 Hatte auf der Download Seite von Mitsubishi schon geschaut, aber weil ich deutsch als Sprache gewählt habe, ist die F-Serie nicht aufgetaucht.
 Tja so einen Adapter (Kabel) zum Programmieren bräuchte ich auch noch, hat vielleicht noch jemand so ein Teil rumliegen und braucht es nicht mehr? 
 Falls ja, bitte um Nachricht!
 Gruß Franz


----------



## godi (19 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Habe gerade nach dem Handbuch gesucht -> leider nichts gefunden 

godi


----------



## Paul_Bitverdreher (13 August 2007)

Die SPS ist aber schon recht alt.
Kannst ja mal diese Adresse kontaktieren vielleicht haben die einen übrigen Programmieradapter
opus.de


----------



## elektro_mensch (13 August 2007)

darnok schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tips und Links!
> Hatte auf der Download Seite von Mitsubishi schon geschaut, aber weil ich deutsch als Sprache gewählt habe, ist die F-Serie nicht aufgetaucht.
> Gruß Franz


 
Mit Mitsubihi musste ich mich auch schon mal rumquälen und werde es demnächst wohl auch mal wieder machen müssen.
Eigentlich habe ich auf der Mitsubishi-Homepage alles gefunden. Auch in Deutsch.

Ich habe mir da auch ein Hardware-Handbuch runtergeladen:
"FX2n Series Programmable Controllers" ist mehrsprachig u.a. in deutsch.
Die Dokumentation hat die Bezeichnung: JY992D66301K

Ob die FX2 40 MR... jetzt auch drinne beschrieben wird, weiß ich nicht aber die wird ja nicht sehr viel anders sein als die anderen.

Auch die FX-Programmieranleitungen konnte ich mir runterladen. Die waren jetzt auch nicht speziell für FX2 sondern für die FX-Familie.

Wenn du es gar nicht findest kann ich dir den ganzen Kram aber auch zuschicken.

mfg


----------



## MSB (13 August 2007)

@Elektro-Mensch
In diesem Fall muss man auf genaues Lesen bestehen,
die F1/F2 waren Jahre vor den ersten FX-Typen auf dem Markt.

Allerdings selbst für die F1/F2 gibt es bei Mitsubishi noch Handbücher,
allerdings halt nur in Englisch, und nur als eingescanntes PDF.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## elektro_mensch (13 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @Elektro-Mensch
> In diesem Fall muss man auf genaues Lesen bestehen,
> die F1/F2 waren Jahre vor den ersten FX-Typen auf dem Markt.


 
OH, mein Fehler, es mag meinem jugendlichen Alter geschuldet sein.


----------

